# The House of Franklinstein-test pics 2008



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I took a couple of test pics last night to check lighting and placement. Still have lots more to do tonight. Here's a very small sampling.










I just couldn't resist taking this pic. That's a shadow of the fence with the light in front of the scarecrow. I'll have a table set up in front of the garage and that's where family and friends can sit and watch all the action. It's also where we'll have our pre activity cocktails.










This water feature will have fog rolling out of the tub using dry ice.










Just a creepy mask...not one of my sculpts. I did, however, add some sculpted monster hands and hand painted eyeballs










You'll never guess who's behind the mask in this one. He wasn't about to be left out on all of the action.










If I get a chance, I'll post more pics of tonights' test run showing the rest of the display.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pictures, great colors!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG...not...

the elf!!!!

<shriek!>

run away! run away!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great so far LB!:jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks great!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The lighting looks perfect.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks spooky!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

lauriebeast, your haunt looks terrific! The lighting, the webbing, the elf! OMG!

Very cool!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great work as usual LB!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. Here are some shots of the rest of the gang.














































Now I'm gonna go crash for tonight!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautifully done LB....!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really great  Again, seeing those folks outside makes it even more wonderful.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome awesome awesome!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent job!


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks really good, I like the monsters a lot. Very creepy looking! Good job and Happy Halloween!


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great looking family!


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome, I can bet your tired. It must be very tiring beings so talented. =)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey thanks much you guys. These were pics from last year. In addition to a couple of new characters and some placement changes, everything will pretty much look the same. I'm very limited as to where I can place my props because of the curved driveway in front of my house which comes very close to the house itself. The thing that frustrates me the most is being unable to place those floodlights farther back from the props and I can't afford to change them out this year.


----------

